# Taking the wineador plunge.. Got a few questions...



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok guys,

I am taking the plunge and I am going to make a wineador. I found this on eaby. It has a max temperature of 66 degrees, is that ok?? does anyone else have one of these? Is this a good deal???


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

66 is a pretty good max. I wouldn't want to go any higher. My only worry would be that it isn't big enough!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 12 count wine cooler for my wine. It would really be too small to store more than a couple boxes in, but would be fine for singles. It would be equal to about a 300 count humidor - maybe a tad more.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, purchased... Now I will just have to get some spanish cedar and make some drawers. I am really looking forward to this project. I think that it will be great!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Too date, I have not purchased any boxes of cigars, only singles and samplers, so this will be nice for singles. I am going to make 3 drawers and try out the kitty litter. I am very excited!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice pickup, enjoy the project and please share some pics.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> Nice pickup, enjoy the project and please share some pics.


I most certainly will!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Steve, Welcome to the winodor club.
I know that Ed from Waxingmoon is selling Cedar scraps for short money. He has a thread around here somewhere. Keep us updated on the progress. Also that temp is great, shoot for 65/65. Sounds to me like your on the right path.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Very cool Steve, Welcome to the winodor club.
> I know that Ed from Waxingmoon is selling Cedar scraps for short money. He has a thread around here somewhere. Keep us updated on the progress. Also that temp is great, shoot for 65/65. Sounds to me like your on the right path.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, the day has arrived... The Wine Cooler will be on my doorstep when I get home from work. I am extremely excited to get this project started! I have located a local lumber yard that carries Spanish Cedar, and I will be paying them a visit on Saturday to get the materials!! I will post a pic when I get home of the new toy!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr_Black said:


> Well, the day has arrived... The Wine Cooler will be on my doorstep when I get home from work. I am extremely excited to get this project started! I have located a local lumber yard that carries Spanish Cedar, and I will be paying them a visit on Saturday to get the materials!! I will post a pic when I get home of the new toy!!


I always hate waiting for the workday to end when I have a delivery. Looking forward to the pics, brother. Have fun!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats, looking forward to the progress. Love my wineador, only problem I've had with it is that it's now completely full!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> Congrats, looking forward to the progress. Love my wineador, only problem I've had with it is that it's now completely full!


If you need help emptying it let me know! I am always looking for a good smoke lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Awe, now you have to wait all day to get home to open it up!
To cool. Congrats. I'm jealous. Post up some pics.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Reino said:


> Awe, now you have to wait all day to get home to open it up!
> To cool. Congrats. I'm jealous. Post up some pics.


Hehehe, thanks! I certainly will!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

All right guys, Sorry for the delay in getting the pics up, but here are a few!




























Hopefully I will be spending my Tuesday night building the drawers. I bought out the store of the spanish cedar, so I only have enough to build 2. I will go back in a few weeks to see if they have enough to make the last one.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool, I am looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very cool!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress. I also will be taking the winodor plunge myself hopefully real soon. Looking forward to seeing your Baby all done up.
Thanks for the Pics!!!

JH


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Hall25 said:


> Very cool!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress. I also will be taking the winodor plunge myself hopefully real soon. Looking forward to seeing your Baby all done up.
> Thanks for the Pics!!!
> 
> JH


When you do, check out the link at the beginning of this post for ebay. I paid $70 for the cooler shipped. It was a refurbished model and had a dent on the side. But for $30 off the top I can deal with the dent that will be facing the couch. lmao!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr_Black said:


> When you do, check out the link at the beginning of this post for ebay. I paid $70 for the cooler shipped. It was a refurbished model and had a dent on the side. But for $30 off the top I can deal with the dent that will be facing the couch. lmao!!


I have been looking on the bay and have seen some pretty goo prices on the NewAir 28 just have not pulled the trigger yet..haha Thanks for the heads up Bro!!!

JH


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

How are the drawers coming along?


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Animal said:


> How are the drawers coming along?


The last of my lumber arrives tomorrow. So hopefully my father in law and I will be starting them tomorrow night!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wineador is the way to go.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok!!

So I got the drawers built yesterday!!!

Here are some pics!




























I have 2 Tupperware containers with Distilled Water and Aquagems in there with my digital hydrometer. Hopefully in 2 weeks I can stock it!!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

looks good, you built those your self, nice job, some handles would finish it off nice.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those look friggin great. Nice work! I ended up just purchasing 5 trays from CH. I'll just leave the racks in there and set the trays on top. Hopefully those work until I can man-up and make some of my own.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

My father in law and I made them yesterday. It took us about 5 hours to do.. There was a lot of trial and error. But it came out great!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats awesome! where did you get you spanish cedar from?


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thats awesome! where did you get you spanish cedar from?


Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com

It cost me about $50 or so in wood


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com
> 
> It cost me about $50 or so in wood


Thats not bad at all! did you just get lucky finding one with a dent?


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thats not bad at all! did you just get lucky finding one with a dent?


it was a refurb, so I didnt know why it was a refurb. But I am thinking that it was more a return instead. I duno, lol the ebay site dosent tell you why they are refurbed but for $30 + off sticker price and free shipping, I can live with a dent that I wont see anyways lol


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I ordered a 20ct wine cooler from Overstock. It came with a dent on the top and I contacted their live support. Within 2 minutes they credited $30 to my order.  - They were actually going to send me a new one and I said, "I can deal with the eyesore as long as it works right, but could you possibly take a $ amount off of my order to make up for the damage?"

Awesome service!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> I ordered a 20ct wine cooler from Overstock. It came with a dent on the top and I contacted their live support. Within 2 minutes they credited $30 to my order.  - They were actually going to send me a new one and I said, "I can deal with the eyesore as long as it works right, but could you possibly take a $ amount off of my order to make up for the damage?"
> 
> Awesome service!


Thats awesome! I have no problems if I see the dent... I just remember oh yeah it works great and was less than it was supposed to be!


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm seeing major fluctuations in my RH. Is this normal? 60-70%...I've been keeping my hygro in the front rather than in a try, though. Perhaps that's it.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> I'm seeing major fluctuations in my RH. Is this normal? 60-70%...I've been keeping my hygro in the front rather than in a try, though. Perhaps that's it.


I take my readings from inside the tray, seeing as how that is where it is going to matter most. Is your unit thermoelectric or compressor?? Also what temperature is it set to??


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> I take my readings from inside the tray, seeing as how that is where it is going to matter most. Is your unit thermoelectric or compressor?? Also what temperature is it set to??


Thermoelectric: ThermoElectric 20-bottle Wine Cooler | Overstock.com

It's set to 63F and my hygro is reading 67F; just where I want it.

About 10mins ago I put my other hygro in the bottom tray, and the one I've been using in the top tray. I'll give it a bit and then check it.

I honestly wish I would have gotten: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/EdgeStar-33-bottle-Stainless-Steel-Wine-Refrigerator/3586990/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a bunch of wet KL I took out and put in a bag. If I need to up the humidity I'll just scoop some of that out and put it in the tupperware at the bottom of the unit.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> Thermoelectric: ThermoElectric 20-bottle Wine Cooler | Overstock.com
> 
> It's set to 63F and my hygro is reading 67F; just where I want it.
> 
> About 10mins ago I put my other hygro in the bottom tray, and the one I've been using in the top tray. I'll give it a bit and then check it.


It should mellow out within a few days. It took mine almost a week to get it to where I want it. Really all that I did was put the temp and 65 and wait... When I checked this morning my temp was at 67 and RH was 68% on the bottom and 65% on the top. This is my mind is great because I can put my sticks in different "zones". Ones that burn better with a higher RH will go in the bottom and ones that burn better with a lower RH will go up top.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> It should mellow out within a few days. It took mine almost a week to get it to where I want it. Really all that I did was put the temp and 65 and wait... When I checked this morning my temp was at 67 and RH was 68% on the bottom and 65% on the top. This is my mind is great because I can put my sticks in different "zones". Ones that burn better with a higher RH will go in the bottom and ones that burn better with a lower RH will go up top.


In theory, yes, but you've got to take into account that even those RH levels will be fluctuating due to the unit warming/cooling. The 65% zone is probably perfect, but 68% may be a little high.

A 63/66 split would probably be perfect. I guess it's all subjective though. I could be splitting hairs.

From messing with this over the last few days, I've come to the realization that us wine cooler folks are going to have to be cool with RH fluctuation. I'll probably be taking reading as MIN/MAX from now on so I can come up with an actual average.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> In theory, yes, but you've got to take into account that even those RH levels will be fluctuating due to the unit warming/cooling. The 65% zone is probably perfect, but 68% may be a little high.
> 
> A 63/66 split would probably be perfect. I guess it's all subjective though. I could be splitting hairs.
> 
> From messing with this over the last few days, I've come to the realization that us wine cooler folks are going to have to be cool with RH fluctuation. I'll probably be taking reading as MIN/MAX from now on so I can come up with an actual average.


I have been storing my sticks in my old humidor at a rock solid 70%. After much reading in here I have decided that I am going to try for the 65% - 68% range and see what its like. I am sure too that + or - 1% isnt going to be a noticeable difference. And I know that once I stock my wineador its probably going to shoot up due to the sticks already being at 70%. IMHO I think that as long as its not fluctuating to much we should be good. I did notice that if you have the temp set to the highest or close to the highest temp then the fridge will not have to cool as often thus keeping the RH from swinging around.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> I have been storing my sticks in my old humidor at a rock solid 70%. After much reading in here I have decided that I am going to try for the 65% - 68% range and see what its like. I am sure too that + or - 1% isnt going to be a noticeable difference. And I know that once I stock my wineador its probably going to shoot up due to the sticks already being at 70%. IMHO I think that as long as its not fluctuating to much we should be good. I did notice that if you have the temp set to the highest or close to the highest temp then the fridge will not have to cool as often thus keeping the RH from swinging around.


I definitely like the lower RH better. I had my sticks at 70% for a while and they just didn't taste right to me. Brought my box down to 64% hygro readout (so prob 65-66% actually) and it's much better. Temp has been a little too high though (71-73F) which is why I got the wine cooler.

I'd love to continue using my box because it's so dependable and I like it so much. I think I'll actually put my daily smokes in there after freezing for a few days. Put all my aging sticks in the wine cooler.

Then when I plan to have one of my aging sticks, I'll stick it in the box for a couple days beforehand.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> I definitely like the lower RH better. I had my sticks at 70% for a while and they just didn't taste right to me. Brought my box down to 64% hygro readout (so prob 65-66% actually) and it's much better. Temp has been a little too high though (71-73F) which is why I got the wine cooler.
> 
> I'd love to continue using my box because it's so dependable and I like it so much. I think I'll actually put my daily smokes in there after freezing for a few days. Put all my aging sticks in the wine cooler.
> 
> Then when I plan to have one of my aging sticks, I'll stick it in the box for a couple days beforehand.


Yeah thats not a bad idea. I am unsure of what to do with my humidor once I make the transfer. It works great, so I will probably give it to my brother for his sticks. But I wonder if pulling out all my sticks for a few days will drop the RH to a point where it may need to be re seasoned.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> Yeah thats not a bad idea. I am unsure of what to do with my humidor once I make the transfer. It works great, so I will probably give it to my brother for his sticks. But I wonder if pulling out all my sticks for a few days will drop the RH to a point where it may need to be re seasoned.


Yes, I'd really like to avoid that too.

I planned on getting some Puros Indios smokes and maybe some India Tabac. A bundle each. Also some Erin Go Bragh cigarillos...I'll stick all those in my box.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> Yes, I'd really like to avoid that too.
> 
> I planned on getting some Puros Indios smokes and maybe some India Tabac. A bundle each. Also some Erin Go Bragh cigarillos...I'll stick all those in my box.


I heard that the India Tabacs are really good. My brother is looking for something with good coffee undertones, I have heard that these sticks are full of that. Can you confirm or deny that??


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> I heard that the India Tabacs are really good. My brother is looking for something with good coffee undertones, I have heard that these sticks are full of that. Can you confirm or deny that??


I cannot. Haven't had any. They're often used as go-to smokes by people I trust, though.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

How difficult/easy were the trays to build? I would like to build my own trays/drawers but don't really have any woodworking experience. Any tips you have would be great.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Bleedingme said:


> How difficult/easy were the trays to build? I would like to build my own trays/drawers but don't really have any woodworking experience. Any tips you have would be great.


I bought mine at CH and they fit perfectly on top of the stock wine racks. I'd like to do my own shelving in time, though.

They were $10/ea.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Bleedingme said:


> How difficult/easy were the trays to build? I would like to build my own trays/drawers but don't really have any woodworking experience. Any tips you have would be great.


I would say that as a woodworking project it was a moderate project. Really it took just having the right tools on had to do it. I used 3/8" thick Spanish Ceder for the walls and 3/16" thick for the bottoms. I needed a table saw, a router and router bench and a air compressor with brad gun. I used the table saw to cut all the pieces to size and I used the router table to cut the 3/16" groove in the walls to allow the bottom slats to recess in. I used the brad gun and some gorilla wood glue to secure the pieces together.

It took about 5 hours to make all 3. But now that I have them all done, and have the experience under my belt I could probably do it again in under 3. It pretty much took a lot of trial and error on cutting everything to size. Always measure twice cut once, lol.


----------

